# Favorite caulk gun?



## metomeya (Apr 20, 2006)

Anybody have a favorite caulk gun?

I just use the cheap ones you can find anywhere. Is there really a difference (never tried any others, only bad experience was a can oozing from the back, but I think that was just a bad tube.)


----------



## wmass (Nov 6, 2005)

*caulking guns*

I use the Dripless (CH200) 
Best guns Ive used, About 5.99 at Sherwin Williams:thumbsup: 
Steve


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Dripless


----------



## paint works (Nov 22, 2006)

dripless @ Sherwin
​


----------



## DelW (Jul 7, 2005)

wmass said:


> I use the Dripless (CH200)
> Best guns Ive used, About 5.99 at Sherwin Williams:thumbsup:
> Steve


Ditto:thumbsup:


----------



## KellyPainting (May 30, 2006)

Drippplessss....


(sorry, I drooled on myself)


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Whichever one has a tube in it that ain't hard yet.


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

I guess I have used too much NP1, cause I always use my old reliable Power Thrust ( I think that's what it's called ). I think I have had it for over 6 years.


----------



## JNLP (Oct 21, 2006)

Dripless: ETS 2000 Caulking Gun
The plastic one SW carries. I've had them all, and this one is the smoothest & last the longest yet. Well worth the $12.


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

bought two cox caulking guns in 1996 ben using em ever since! no problems at all


----------



## metomeya (Apr 20, 2006)

So it is the CH200 or the ETS 2000 I'm looking for at SW?

Or are they the same?


----------



## JNLP (Oct 21, 2006)

metomeya said:


> So it is the CH200 or the ETS 2000 I'm looking for at SW?
> 
> Or are they the same?


SW carries 3-4 from Dripless. They have a nice metal one for I think $7, but the cutter on the one I had sucks, and it dripped like crazy. They have another one that looks the same but a few dollars less, no cutter, and it dripped so bad I threw it from my ladder got down & beat it with a hammer. Then the one made of plastic (you'll know it when you see it) is listed around $15, but only $12 on account. It has a little over flow sometimes but nowhere near as bad as the other two. The cutter is sharp & doesn't leave the little freys which cause a mess when caulking, and I it took a pretty big fall & didn't bend like the last one. Also the metal tube hook rotates unlike one of the other ones for easyily hooking to ladder rungs or whatever. Comfortable rubber trigger if you do alot of caulking like me which is nice after 8 hours of doing it non stop.

I need to not think into caulking guns so much. :laughing:


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

Dripless all the way baby.


----------



## metomeya (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey just got the most expensive dripless gun from Shermin Williams.

NIGHT AND DAY, PEOPLE!

It went on so smooth and easy. The experience was almost.....sexual.......

My first squeeze pop out some of the white stuff so easily and it landed all over my floor. But it was a pain to pick that mess up!


----------



## JNLP (Oct 21, 2006)

:laughing:


----------



## LennyV-NHSNOLA (Nov 22, 2006)

metomeya said:


> Hey just got the most expensive dripless gun from Shermin Williams.
> 
> NIGHT AND DAY, PEOPLE!
> 
> ...


Are you sure that was caulk?:laughing:


----------



## DelW (Jul 7, 2005)

You are one sick puppy.. :laughing:


----------



## metomeya (Apr 20, 2006)

Hahahahaha!


----------



## caulker2 (Apr 9, 2007)

You probably have not tried Newborn caulk gun before. THey are the best and last the longest. The 910 Gator TRigger and the new X-Lite are the best ones I've ever used. Can get them at Ace or Porter paint.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

caulker2 said:


> You probably have not tried Newborn caulk gun before. THey are the best and last the longest. The 910 Gator TRigger and the new X-Lite are the best ones I've ever used. Can get them at Ace or Porter paint.


Wow, so you *only* caulk, and your company's name is *painterz*? Hmm.....


----------

